# WVR Presents: Soul of Fight



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

World Victory Road Presents: Soul of Fight
Date: Dec 30, 2010
Location: Tokyo, Japan
Venue: Ariake Coliseum
Broadcast: HDNet (North America)








​


> MMA fights:
> 
> * Champ Marlon Sandro vs. Hatsu Hioki (for featherweight title)
> * Kazuo Misaki vs. Mike Seal
> ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What about all the kickboxing matches?


----------



## SRCSBaseball (Aug 1, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> What about all the kickboxing matches?


All I know is Buakaw is fighting! 

Also, Chonan vs. Hornbuckle has been added.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This should be a very interesting card. How are they going to spread this out all day?


----------



## SRCSBaseball (Aug 1, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> This should be a very interesting card. How are they going to spread this out all day?


It's just gonna be a very long all day event. The worst part about it is that HDnet can't show it until about a week later. I wish at the very least they'd just televise the MMA bouts.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

They tape delay for these events on HDNet?


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Hornbuckle vs. Chonan, Fujii vs. Fujino completes "Sengoku: Soul of Fight" lineup

* Champ Marlon Sandro vs. Hatsu Hioki (for featherweight title)
* Kazuo Misaki vs. Mike Seal
* Masanori Kanehara vs. Yoshiro Maeda
* Maximo Blanco vs. Won Sik Park
* Ryo Chonan vs. Dan Hornbuckle
* Mamed Khalidov vs. Yuki Sasaki
* Jadamba Narantungalag vs. Kazunori Yokota
* Dave "Pee Wee" Herman vs. Yoshihiro Nakao
* Yasubey Enomoto vs. Keita Nakamura*
* Taiyo Nakahara vs. Akitoshi Tamura+
* Manabu Inoue vs. Shunichi Shimizu+
* Megumi Fujii vs. Emi Fujino
* Mika "Hari" Harigai vs. Rin Nakai
* Hitomi Akano vs. Roxanne Modafferi
* Amy Davis vs. Misaki Takimoto


----------



## SRCSBaseball (Aug 1, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> They tape delay for these events on HDNet?


I think just this SRC event. The Dynamite!! card is live.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So what time of the day is Dynamite going to be broadcast?


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

The card looks frickin awesome.

Hope the UFC will bring Marlon Sandro , Masanori Kanehara and Dave Herman after this event .


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that depends on what Sengoku's financial status is. I know they were having problems a year ago but that may or may not be the case now. They may actually outlast Dream if they can't get enough money!


----------



## SRCSBaseball (Aug 1, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> So what time of the day is Dynamite going to be broadcast?


Well for me here in Atlanta is is 2 a.m. Yes, it is horrible I've been staying up all night and sleeping in to get ready because I always fall asleep during DREAM/WVR events. (I'm a freshman in college so I'm on break and can get away with it haha).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So if it's on at 2am in Atlanta that means it'll start on the west coast at 11pm on the 30th?


----------



## SRCSBaseball (Aug 1, 2009)

That should be right. I wish it were on at 11 pm here.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I just wish I could get it. My parents don't have cable and most of the people I know who have cable don't have HDNet. That is a hard channel to find!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

If you are watching this show on HDnet it will be a 2-3 week delay unfortunately. It comes on live in Japan (ppv) but HDnet are showing a two part delay telecast, half on Jan. 14th and the other half on Jan. 21st.

Link


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the Japanese PPV would probably be who knows how long. As it is those two parts will be long. Either way this is ambitious for Sengoku and it might work or it might backfire!


----------

